# New Member awaiting IUI at Exeter



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi all
I'm new to this site, in fact I've never joined any kind of forum before!! I'm currently awaiting an appt for IUI at Exeter. 
I have no idea how long the wait will be but I'm sure I'll be looking on here for info and support.   
xxx


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Just popped on to say hi! I had my IUI at Exeter too. Have you found the South West boards yet? You will find some lovely ladies also going through treatment in our area.

Kx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi K
I'm still finding my way around the site but will look at the SW Boards - Thankyou
I'm still a bit bamboozled by this forum malarky!!  
Great news your IUI worked, and 1 day to go.. eek - all the best. x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF elli ! There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

IUI
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

South West
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=528.0

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here
Take a minute to look at our Site guidelines
click here

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here
Chat room: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------

